# Seat belts



## goneroming (Jan 23, 2014)

Is it possible to fit front seat belts to a 1988 Hymer s700.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I don't see why not, in fact there should be anchorage points already fitted but if there isn't - any reputable garage should be able to fit them for you.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

> Is it possible to fit front seat belts to a 1988 Hymer s700.


Do you mean the driver and passenger seats? I thought seatbelts had been a requirement on all vehicles manufactured since 1965 :?


----------

